# how much do mosquitos bother pigs?



## patandchickens (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi y'all, I've finally gotten off my butt and registered for this site too 

I was reading the Storey Guide to Pigs the other day and it made a couple feeder pigs sound almost doable. But one big questionmark in my mind, that was not addressed at all by the book, is that our property has a great big whole lot truckload of mosquitos in the summer. How much of a problem would this be? Pigs (probably just 2) would have to be housed outside with a shed-type shelter and electric fencing.

Any input appreciated,

Pat


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 2, 2009)

to the herd. 

Turn away the truck load of mesquitos! You don't really want them anyway. 

We're considering getting a couple feeder pigs too. And also have mesquitos so, I'm interested in the answer too. I don't remember them being a problem when my boss raised them years ago when I was a kid but, I don't know for sure.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont think skeeters bother piggies.kitty what do you want with piggies.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 2, 2009)

I find the biting flies bother them more, but as long as they have a wallow they can plaster themselves with mud in, they will be fine. Also, we set up a fan for them for hot days (85 and over) and we find they go in there. Hubby says its cuz the bugs dont like the wind. Hmmm.????


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 2, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i dont think skeeters bother piggies.kitty what do you want with piggies.


Raise to butcher and eat, what else?


----------



## Farrier! (Jun 3, 2009)

There is a reason you see pigs all covered in mud....  

As long as you have a nice muddy place they will coat themselves with enough mud that those pesky flying critters can't find them.

Nothing tastes as good as pork that has had a bit of sweet feed......


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 3, 2009)

i thought yall might get the girls a gilt.so they can have baby piggies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i thought yall might get the girls a gilt.so they can have baby piggies.


No, feeders are good enough and I have no intention of trying to find a place to winter pigs!


----------



## miron28 (Jun 3, 2009)

i had pigs when i was in flordia and let me tell you the mosquitos are bad down there and i had never had problems.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 4, 2009)

my pigs don't seem to mind mosquitos. or the pig smell repells them


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks y'all, that sounds very encouraging. I wouldn't be able to provide a fan (too far from barn) but as far as a mud wallow -- we're in a low spot, so the problem will undoubtedly not be so much *providing* one, as making sure the whole *pen* isn't one 

I will have to work out the logistics of how to do this for next year so I can present an airtight proposal to DH over the winter. (He made me agree that if we ever get any other non-poultry livestock, then he can call the place a 'farm' without me saying otherwise [it ISN'T, though! sheesh] and bizarrely enough, this may actually make some difference when it comes to pigs vs no pigs )

For fencing, not just to keep pigs in but to keep coyotes OUT, do you think it would be ok to use 48" poultry-type electronet with an additional couple wires run a few feet inside it to additionally contain the pigs?

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 4, 2009)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> For fencing, not just to keep pigs in but to keep coyotes OUT, do you think it would be ok to use 48" poultry-type electronet with an additional couple wires run a few feet inside it to additionally contain the pigs?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


I really think pigs would go right thru that fence


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 5, 2009)

piggs would shred the poultry netting fence.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 5, 2009)

We keep ours in 3 strand electric, but I would not do the poultry net either. Why tempt fate? Pigs are way smart, they figure things out in a hurry. I hate chasing pigs, it's no fun.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 5, 2009)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> *with an additional couple wires run a few feet inside it to additionally contain the pigs?
> *
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


I think you guys are missing reading this part.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 5, 2009)

Let me clarify -- the poultry netting (electrified electronet, you know? not chickenwire) would be to keep dogs and coyotes OUT; to keep the pigs IN I was proposing to run a couple-strand electric wire fence a few feet to the inside of the electronet.

like,                    e   e
                           l    l 
coyotes              e   e    feeder
   coyotes           c    c       pigs
 dogs                  t   t
 more coyotes    r    r.
                          o   w
                          n   i
                          e   r
                          t    e
                               s

...you know? what about that?


Pat


----------

